# We've seen the tool bags. Whats everyone using for toolbelts?



## Sgtsirus (Dec 18, 2012)

Recently got a leather electrician pouch from lowes. It's not working out quite like I hoped it would but it beats stuffing my pockets full of tools. What are y'all using? And do you like it?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I use Boulder Bags.










I bought a set when I first started, in 2005, and it lasted all the way until last year when I accidentally dumped an entire can of PVC glue on it. I got another set after that, but if I hadn't dunked them I'd still have the original set. They hold up great. There's a spot on the back (next to the hammer holder thingie) where you can slip a Fluke T5 pouch through the belt.

I wear the padded suspenders with them too, to keep the weight off my hips.


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

erics37 said:


> I wear the padded suspenders with them too, to keep the weight off my hips.


Why, you having a baby soon? :laughing:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I've also got a little Carhartt nail apron thing that I use when I'm doing a whole bunch of one thing all day (like running EMT, or pulling & terminating Cat 6). I just load it up with a couple tools and a pile of fitting/screws/staples/whatever and go to town. It looks gay though so I call it a gaypron.



Deepwater Horizon said:


> Why, you having a baby soon? :laughing:


:brows::shifty:


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

Pockets

I can't stand wearing a tool belt. You are only ever using 3 or 4 tools at once, no need to have big saddle bags hanging off you scratching walls and knocking stuff over every time you turn around.

I do 90% of my work with a pair of linemans, a 10 in 1, and wiggy's


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

EBFD6 said:


> Pockets
> 
> I can't stand wearing a tool belt. You are only ever using 3 or 4 tools at once, no need to have big saddle bags hanging off you scratching walls and knocking stuff over every time you turn around.
> 
> I do 90% of my work with a pair of linemans, a 10 in 1, and wiggy's


Wiggys? Seriously? No T5?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Sgtsirus said:


> Recently got a leather electrician pouch from lowes. It's not working out quite like I hoped it would but it beats stuffing my pockets full of tools. What are y'all using? And do you like it?


Take a look at these


http://www.bestbelt.com/product/electrical/5036-toolbelt.html

This is mine..:thumbsup:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Wear what ya need, the rest stays in the bucket.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

Deepwater Horizon said:


> Wiggys? Seriously? No T5?


I use the word wiggy in the generic sense of the word.

I guess tester would be more appropriate. I mostly use the Fluke t+pro. I do still occasionally break out the knopps though.


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

EBFD6 said:


> I use the word wiggy in the generic sense of the word.
> 
> I guess tester would be more appropriate. I mostly use the Fluke t+pro. I do still occasionally break out the knopps though.


Yeah. I need to junk all my other wiggy-type testers and get a T+.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Take a look at these
> 
> 
> http://www.bestbelt.com/product/electrical/5036-toolbelt.html
> ...


That looks like it would stain my white pants.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> That looks like it would stain my white pants.


Well I don't anticipate wearing white pants in this lifetime..


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I am guessing you don't shine your boots either.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> That looks like it would stain my white pants.


Why would you wear white pants? Are you a painter?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Why would you wear white pants? Are you a painter?


So you can see his lacy black thong through them.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

chewy said:


> So you can see his lacy black thong through them.


:laughing:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Why would you wear white pants? Are you a painter?


I do mostly service work and like to maintain a nice clean appearance. The white pants seem to add to the professional look. Plus they barely show drywall dust.
I am just saying that I think the reddish dyed leather could possibly stain my pants.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> I am guessing you don't shine your boots either.


:laughing:

No ,Boot that have been worn look good,As long as their not covered with paint and other crap.:laughing:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> I do mostly service work and like to maintain a nice clean appearance. The white pants seem to add to the professional look. Plus they barely show drywall dust.
> I am just saying that I think the reddish dyed leather could possibly stain my pants.


I do service work and I wear grungy-ass blue jeans.

I'm an electrician, not a museum curator.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

erics37 said:


> I do service work and I wear grungy-ass blue jeans.
> 
> I'm an electrician, not a museum curator.


That is why you do not get to do the high end service work like me, yrman and flyboy.
It is all about appearances.


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> That is why you do not get to do the high end service work like me, yrman and flyboy.
> It is all about appearances.



I heard that if you have the right appearance, you can charge $250 per hour without the customer every knowing it.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> That is why you do not get to do the high end service work like me, yrman and flyboy.
> It is all about appearances.


And rewire, don't forget rewire.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> That is why you do not get to do the high end service work like me, yrman and flyboy.
> It is all about appearances.


High end or low end, resi work eats balls. I do it because I have to because I'm an employee, but the majority of my time is commercial and light industrial. Much more fulfilling.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> I do mostly service work and like to maintain a nice clean appearance. The white pants seem to add to the professional look. Plus they barely show drywall dust.
> I am just saying that I think the reddish dyed leather could possibly stain my pants.


I'm not sure if that is a die or just leather oil but it does not stain anything.

I wear navy blue shirts collard uniform shirts and dark blue jeans.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Why does Carhaart put the hammer strap on the LEFT side of their overalls? 

This is blatant discrimination against right handed people. I know my rights.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

www.toolbelts.com for me.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

erics37 said:


> High end or low end, resi work eats balls.


I agree.

I'm thankful everyday that there are guys out there that like doing it so I don't have to.

I understand that it's a huge and necessary aspect of the trade, I just want no part of it.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Celtic said:


> Wear what ya need, the rest stays in the bucket.


I use a pouch mostly. But this time of year I switch over to this bucket. It's easier with all the junk I need to carry & I have a place to hang my coat. 
I just have the bucket bolted to the hand cart.


----------



## pwoody (Oct 14, 2012)

drill holster and hammer loop, tolls go in pockets and specifics stay in the bucket until i need them.


----------



## Dead Roman (Jul 7, 2011)

Jims pocket pouch. Your knes, ankles, back and, feet will thank you.


----------



## ElectricBrent (Jan 1, 2013)

This is what I have as of recently, really like it so far

http://www.bestbelt.com/product.php?sku=5590&type=


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

Dead Roman said:


> Jims pocket pouch. Your knes, ankles, back and, feet will thank you.


Do you have a link or a pic? I googled and came up empty...


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

local134gt said:


> Do you have a link or a pic? I googled and came up empty...


x2. Also curious.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

local134gt said:


> Do you have a link or a pic? I googled and came up empty...


Like these?


----------



## lrd0dk (Aug 31, 2010)

*or this*

These are made by Howard Knight


----------



## Itsonlywes (Sep 23, 2012)

I use this it holds the right amount of tools it's not to heavy it's compact and won't get in the way while going up and Down ladders


----------



## FanelliBT (Dec 14, 2012)

Perfect timing


----------



## Dead Roman (Jul 7, 2011)

The guy who makes the jims pouches doesnt have a website. You have to send him money and wait. He used to have forms on the no-dog site but i hear he had to take em down. They look kinda like the wireman.com pouches.


----------



## jordandunlop (Feb 28, 2009)

Here is what i wear everyday


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

My personal experience is that a tool belt really kills my back.....suspenders or not. I have a tendency to overload the damn thing and end up with about 75 lbs strapped around my waist. Not cool:no:. 

I prefer using a tool vest like this.









It gives a shirt pocket for a few sharpies, pencil....my terminating driver and cell phone small things like that. Two big enough pouches on the front for a few fittings for whatever I'm doing that day and its comfortable while climbing a ladder. 
If I have any complaints.....its that the vest gets too warm in the summer. So I fix that by going into full on foreman mode and just put the tools away:laughing:


----------



## ElectricBrent (Jan 1, 2013)

heres a pic of my belt


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Rollie73 said:


> My personal experience is that a tool belt really kills my back.....suspenders or not. I have a tendency to overload the damn thing and end up with about 75 lbs strapped around my waist. Not cool:no:.
> 
> I prefer using a tool vest like this.
> 
> ...


I bet thats a good form of contraception. :laughing:


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

erics37 said:


> I've also got a little Carhartt nail apron thing that I use when I'm doing a whole bunch of one thing all day (like running EMT, or pulling & terminating Cat 6). I just load it up with a couple tools and a pile of fitting/screws/staples/whatever and go to town. It looks gay though so I call it a gaypron.
> 
> :brows::shifty:


Gaypron?
Sounds like something you would wear


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

pwoody said:


> drill holster and hammer loop, tolls go in pockets and specifics stay in the bucket until i need them.


I also wear these but also wear a tool belt, the front pockets are still accessible while the belts on but in offices I just have my belt slung on my shoulder.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Rollie73 said:


> My personal experience is that a tool belt really kills my back.....suspenders or not. I have a tendency to overload the damn thing and end up with about 75 lbs strapped around my waist. Not cool:no:.
> 
> I prefer using a tool vest like this.
> 
> ...


Dude I would not be caught _dead_ in that thing. You'd have to pay me like, $60 an hour to wear it. No joke.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

jza said:


> Dude I would not be caught _dead_ in that thing. You'd have to pay me like, $60 an hour to wear it. No joke.


They look a bit more normal if they're in high viz orange that is mandatory on most sites.


----------



## smiley mcrib (Sep 25, 2011)

ElectricBrent said:


> heres a pic of my belt


I have the same one and love it. . A little tip- get the hip buddies they make a huge difference.


----------



## cable_guy (Jun 3, 2012)

chewy said:


> They look a bit more normal if they're in high viz orange that is mandatory on most sites.


That's what I was thinking too. I don't wear a tool belt so half the time I have either a small pouch clipped on my pants or tools shoved in y vest pockets anyways, this seems like a good solution I you have to carry a lot of tools with you no matter what you are doing. Luckily being a cabling guy I don't.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> I do mostly service work and like to maintain a nice clean appearance. The white pants seem to add to the professional look. Plus they barely show drywall dust.
> I am just saying that I think the reddish dyed leather could possibly stain my pants.


You really are a chick, I thought people were joking about that.:laughing:


----------



## l0sts0ul (May 7, 2011)

We aren't supposed to wer tool belts, in fact it's frowned upon by WCb here. If you are wearing one and hurt your back, or they can prove you've worn a pouch for a while, and you try A claim if back injury they will investigate and probably deny your claim. Happened a few times that I know of. 

Th guys in my company are not allowed to wear belts other than aprons for roughing etc. no heavy pouches.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

BBQ said:


> You really are a chick, I thought people were joking about that.:laughing:


Whatever, the white pants look good and gain instant respect on the jobsite. Ever think maybe you are behind the times?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> You really are a chick, I thought people were joking about that.:laughing:


The Poor bastard...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## l0sts0ul (May 7, 2011)

Sbrn33, what do you define. High end service work?


----------



## pwoody (Oct 14, 2012)

since when have white pants gained respect?


----------



## l0sts0ul (May 7, 2011)

Two words.



Elton.....John.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

l0sts0ul said:


> Sbrn33, what do you define. High end service work?


You know. Add an outlet here, troubleshoot a switch there. Stuff like that.
Seriously, you should try it. Cool in the summer, warm in the winter. Plus they don't show drywall dust at all.
Sometimes when threading conduits I will wear one of those aprons like the machinist wear.


----------



## l0sts0ul (May 7, 2011)

It's highly impractical to wear white doing service work.

We cut drywall, moving drop jn fixtures, services, lighting maintenance, plugs, everything from a service contract point of view. 

Wearing white makes you look dirtier, and honey boots same problem. I wouldn't trust a service guy that comes in completely clean and in white. I would Ask for his jman card.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm a believer in wearing my tool belt almost always; inevitably, I will need a tool I didn't bring with me, if I stuff them in my pockets like some of you; if I'm working in just one area though, I'll lay it on the ground and pick up what I need. I use Klein's basic leather pouch:


----------



## Dead Roman (Jul 7, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> Whatever, the white pants look good and gain instant respect on the jobsite. Ever think maybe you are behind the times?


Khakis look better in an office environment. I wear khaki ****ies an lace up hiking boots with a button up shirt tucked in. There is a fine line between looking professional end being functional, a tucked in shirt covers that easily. White pants on a job site just make you look like a painter. People should respect you for your work, not your pants.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

They are not painters pants!!!
They are nice lightweight white pants. I am no painter.


----------



## l0sts0ul (May 7, 2011)

If it looks like a duck, and quacks like a duck....in Must be a painter


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Can I get a photo of you in these white pants so I can form an opinion. I found light grey didnt show drywall dust either but it did show piss dribbles so I started a triple shake.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

chewy said:


> Can I get a photo of you in these white pants so I can form an opinion. I found light grey didnt show drywall dust either but it did show piss dribbles so I started a triple shake.


More than 2 shakes and you're playing with it :laughing:


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Klein Powerline...misused and abused. Modified and mended.


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

EBFD6 said:


> Pockets
> 
> I can't stand wearing a tool belt. You are only ever using 3 or 4 tools at once, no need to have big saddle bags hanging off you scratching walls and knocking stuff over every time you turn around.
> 
> I do 90% of my work with a pair of linemans, a 10 in 1, and wiggy's


Not only that, I hate the additional weight of a tool belt.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

chewy said:


> I bet thats a good form of contraception. :laughing:


 So was the vasectomy I had done.:laughing::laughing:




jza said:


> Dude I would not be caught _dead_ in that thing. You'd have to pay me like, $60 an hour to wear it. No joke.


 I have to agree....I don't like this particular one either, it was the only pic I found online and I have no pics of mine. I see enough of my tools all day........I DON'T take pics of them:no: 
Mine is a high vis surveyors vest with the two small pouches hanging at the back. As someone posted earlier....high vis is mandatory on about 90% of the jobs we work on so once you get used to it.....its very functional. Also.....as supervision...my total compensation package is over $60/hr so I guess its problem solved:thumbsup:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

chewy said:


> I started a triple shake.



@1:54







:laughing:


----------



## Baxter01 (Jul 6, 2012)

Can you still wear your white pants after Labor Day? I thought that was a fashion no-no.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

White pants :lol: :lol:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I wear em everyday. Sometimes when it is hot I will wear my shorter ones. They are not shorts though. Just about a foot shorter than normal. A lot cooler though.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm not up on fashion but I thought only women and the gays were supposed to wear pants like that.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> I'm not up on fashion but I thought only women and the gays were supposed to wear pants like that.


what are you? eighty?
Join the modern times sometime.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> what are you? eighty?
> Join the modern times sometime.


 
Yeah, get with it gramps...make way for the new professional :yes:. Can I tell you about our specials Ma'am?


View attachment 22074


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Yea that's them. I would never wear that ugly striped shirt though. 
So now can you see how I would be afraid of the dye bleeding on to my pants?


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> Yea that's them. I would never wear that ugly striped shirt though.
> So now can you see how I would be afraid of the dye bleeding on to my pants?


Just use a canvas pouch instead of a leather one.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> Yea that's them. I would never wear that ugly striped shirt though.
> So now can you see how I would be afraid of the dye bleeding on to my pants?


 
Forget about the dye, it would just look stupid. No, this look needs a satchel. :laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

If one wears white pants what do you do about black tape residue? That could be a disaster :laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> I wear em everyday. Sometimes when it is hot I will wear my shorter ones. They are not shorts though. Just about a foot shorter than normal. A lot cooler though.


Capris? **** thats ghey!


----------



## Dead Roman (Jul 7, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> Yea that's them. I would never wear that ugly striped shirt though.
> So now can you see how I would be afraid of the dye bleeding on to my pants?


This guy us trolling the **** out of us cause no construction worker would wear that ***** **** on a job.


----------



## Quijibo (Jan 20, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Klein-Tools-5119-Leather-4-Pocket/dp/B000OP9UY8


----------



## l0sts0ul (May 7, 2011)

I'm trying to drink my coffee and you fellas are Making it hard to hold the cup and not spill. 

On my white pants. 

Because I'm laughing so hard.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Dead Roman said:


> This guy us trolling the **** out of us cause no construction worker would wear that ***** **** on a job.


I don't really know what "trolling" means other than when I go walleye fishing but if you would give the pants a try you would understand. They do not bind like jeans and they are super lightweight. I am telling you guys these white pants are the ****. 
I will ask my wife to get me a website or something so you guys know where to buy these.
I do not really know if they are FR though as I throw on my overalls when doing hot work and the apron when things get dirty.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> If one wears white pants what do you do about black tape residue? That could be a disaster :laughing:


Like I mentioned earlier, I wear an apron when things might get dirty. Plus I always carry wet wipes. Kind of a first aid thing when wearing white pants every day.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

How do you deal with skiddies in the seat of your pants from power farting?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

chewy said:


> How do you deal with skiddies in the seat of your pants from power farting?


Wet wipes and I eat well. That way I can control my bodily functions. Eat like ****. **** happens.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> Wet wipes and I eat well. That way I can control my bodily functions. Eat like ****. **** happens.


Id disagree, the better I eat the more volume I can get with farts. I had to stop eating muesli in the mornings.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I wear boxers. Seems to help a bit.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> I wear boxers. Seems to help a bit.


Ive never tried underwear.


----------



## di11igaf (Jan 1, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> I wear em everyday. Sometimes when it is hot I will wear my shorter ones. They are not shorts though. Just about a foot shorter than normal. A lot cooler though.


This doesn't weird any of your customers out?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

di11igaf said:


> This doesn't weird any of your customers out?


well, That would just be gay.


----------



## pwoody (Oct 14, 2012)

stuiec said:


> View attachment 22074


and these are respectable pants?


----------



## french connection!! (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm using tool vest now for the past 8 years , I do mostly service call and found it really handy in customers home and use the pouches in remolding and roughing .


----------



## Bst (May 5, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> I do mostly service work and like to maintain a nice clean appearance. The white pants seem to add to the professional look. Plus they barely show drywall dust.
> I am just saying that I think the reddish dyed leather could possibly stain my pants.


Your period could stain your pants too


----------



## sayn3ver (Sep 13, 2011)

FanelliBT said:


> Perfect timing





HARRY304E said:


> Take a look at these
> 
> 
> http://www.bestbelt.com/product/electrical/5036-toolbelt.html
> ...



I second. i had one for about 2 weeks now. The tool pouch side looks really large but its just wide side to side. It is actually very slim and hugs your hip and doesn't hold everything and the kitchen sink which I was not looking for. 

Honestly I have in the tool side:
1x Philips #2 driver
1x beater flat head
1x side cutting pliers
1x diagonal cutters
1x wire stripers
1x knife (I wedged an oxyshield in the hammer loop).
1x needle nose
1x fluke non contact voltage tester

I could probably ditch the diagonals but there are times when you need something cut flush or in a tight spot.

I don't want to carry more than I need. I do have to commend Occidental on the layout. It is intuitive for me as to where they laid out the various holders.


the fastener side has

1x pencil
1x sharpie
1x drill bit holder

I have the high mount tape measure holder. Deciding if I like it or want the one you have shown with the drop + pencil and knife holders. 
Can you comment on the tape + pencil holder? I am afraid after break in it will flop around and catch on stuff/bang me in the back of the leg. i also was afraid since it has play that getting the tape in and out might require two hands vs one like the high mount.



basically what I had in my klein apron. Except it doesn't take searching to find wire nuts and at a quick glance I can tell if I forgot something in the ceiling or elsewhere. Oh and it doesn't stick in my gut either and makes working on a ladder much nicer. I liked it for the little bit of devicing i have done with it too. Still might like a tote better if all you are doing are devices for 8hrs since the weight would be on the floor and not on you.


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> I wear em everyday. Sometimes when it is hot I will wear my shorter ones. They are not shorts though. Just about a foot shorter than normal. A lot cooler though.


Hipster


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

What the hell is wrong with people?

Hey you want to get it on with another man, thats fine, to each their own .... but if you dress / dye / stand like this I am going to make fun of you. :laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> If one wears white pants what do you do about black tape residue? That could be a disaster :laughing:


or working with MC, conduit or EMT. Or working in general. :thumbup:


----------



## Chippy (Sep 26, 2011)

Anyone use something like this?


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

Chippy said:


> Anyone use something like this?


quite a few guys I work with use the Husky version of that


----------



## tbcorreo (Feb 11, 2012)

Chippy said:


> Anyone use something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

here is my occidental, I added a hammer loop









and a tape measure holder









I didn't like how low it hung on the belt so I shortened it and rivetted it









Apparently even the cat likes it....who knew?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

farlsincharge said:


> here is my occidental, I added a hammer loop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yolo.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

farlsincharge said:


> here is my occidental, I added a hammer loop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool Cat Bro.....:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> That is why you do not get to do the high end service work like me, yrman and flyboy.
> It is all about appearances.


I did a service call a few weeks back for a particle accelerator while wearing track pants and a golf shirt. 

Imagine the kind of jobs I could do with proper work attire!

When they need you, they need you. Pants optional.


----------



## BraddaJ (Feb 23, 2013)

decided to go with the adjust to fit for extra comfort/support.

curved handle strippers didnt really go well with the slots they had so i picked up a small holster from the local store and it works like a charm

husky pouch from depot for wire nuts, drill bits, and pens


----------



## coolpaqs (Feb 24, 2013)

I have this one since 4 months, and it's perfect for me! A lot of space for my tools and very confortable!

http://www.toolbeltstore.com/tool-belt-combo/240-Electrician+Tool+Belt+Combo


----------



## Punch (Jan 26, 2012)

This with kleins, strippers, 11-1, and channel locks gets me through the day 90% of the time


----------



## Toto (Jul 27, 2011)

Occidental leather makes best bags (belts) I've ever seen for any trade. Or tool bags--like the doctor. But....you pay for them. $150 for bags (belts), and up to $400 for tool bags. But you get what you pay for. My tools all have there spot and they never fall down into some strange pocket and get lost at the bottom.


----------



## LB_Electric (Jan 27, 2013)

Here's my occidental leather toolbel. I've never had a tool belt that was as comfortable as this one. It is worth every penny spent. I do mainly commercial industrial wiring, but I also use it for some resi work now and again. I have to get the fastener pouch eventually but the old klein will work for now!


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

LB_Electric said:


> Here's my occidental leather toolbel. I've never had a tool belt that was as comfortable as this one. It is worth every penny spent. I do mainly commercial industrial wiring, but I also use it for some resi work now and again. I have to get the fastener pouch eventually but the old klein will work for now!


I like that zip tie holder, where did you get it?


----------



## LB_Electric (Jan 27, 2013)

I forget the website. It's a rack a tier product just search tie lips


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

chewy said:


> I like that zip tie holder, where did you get it?


http://www.rack-a-tiers.com/product/29/Tie-Lips-Cable-Wrap-Holder


----------



## Itsonlywes (Sep 23, 2012)

My new tool pouch it's all I need beside a back pocket lol


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

My chit


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

aftershockews said:


> My chit


Now that baby is well broken in..:thumbup:


----------



## P-Electrician (Aug 2, 2012)

EBFD6 said:


> I use the word wiggy in the generic sense of the word.
> 
> I guess tester would be more appropriate. I mostly use the Fluke t+pro. I do still occasionally break out the knopps though.


I have a t5 but i only use it for the continuity function. Voltage testing i use knopps. No batteries, no electronics, no false readings.


----------



## P-Electrician (Aug 2, 2012)

En


pwoody said:


> since when have white pants gained respect?


I have some brown carhartts that have been washed so many times they turned white


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

For as little as I wear it I just got a CLC rig from big orange. 










When I do wear it though it gets dirty. :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> For as little as I wear it I just got a CLC rig from big orange.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you've been muding sheet rock:laughing:


----------



## KGN742003 (Apr 23, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> Looks like you've been muding sheet rock:laughing:


Or working in a guano factory. Lol!


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

That pic was from a saw mill demo.


----------

